# New guy here



## littleshaver (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey all my name is Tim and I am kinda new to this smoking thing, besides playing a little here and there. I just got a "never used" Coleman Deluxe Charcoal Outdoorsman smoker off from ebay. The smoker looks to be brand new but didn't come with any kind of owners manual or anything. Just wondering if any of you old boys out there had ever heard of this particular smoker. It looks a lot like the brinkman smokers. Also wondering if I can burn wood in the pan instead of charcoal, or maybe a mixture of both? If that's allowed...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

welcome to smf. try the free 5 day ecourse. that should help you a lot.  i don't have  that kind of smoker but  i'm sure wood would work. wood is definitely allowed around here.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, also check out Debi's site
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 24, 2007)

Howdy from Arizona..


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello Tim, and welcome to the SMF. You'll soon have more answers than you can choose from, these folks love to tell it like it is.


----------



## littleshaver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply, I got the first day of the e-course today and am looking forward to the others. Have you at least heard of the Coleman smoker I mentioned or do you know anyone that does? I have looked near and far on the web and cant find anything about it...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 25, 2007)

not i but this is what google pulled up. is this your smoker ??  http://cgi.ebay.com/Coleman-Outdoor-...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 25, 2007)

I went to Coleman's Web site and found this. I bet if you contact them they will provide you with a manual (if one is available) I have ordered replacement parts for their lanterns and have always received great customer service. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you have any questions about the appropriate replacement part for your Coleman product, call customer service at 800-835-3278 or email at [email protected].


----------



## msmith (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome aboard Tim you have found the happening place the smoke is thin and blue grab a cold one and enjoy.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome Tim -

I'd go to tne company and inquire about a manual. I does look an awful lot like a Brinkman and many others. I'd use charcoal and add a few wood chucks or your temperatures will be out of control. The name of the game is Low and Slow!


----------



## littleshaver (Jul 25, 2007)

Yup that be it.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

I think I saw that at Lowes or home depot. should be just like a Brinkman or a Gosm


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome Tim.  Nice to have you on the forum.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome to the fold Tim, we're a good bunch of folks that love to smoke... you'll love it here!


----------



## littleshaver (Jul 26, 2007)

Well thanks every body I was just checking to see if any body out there had one of these particular smokers (or maybe used one) and could give me any tips and what not. I am going to try to get some info from Coleman to see what they have to say. Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Littleshaver!!! Enjoy the forums.


----------



## jts70 (Jul 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------

